# T-Systems



## codeds07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello Coders,
Just wondering if anyone has ever worked for T-systems? any pros or cons?
any input would truly be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## longeliner31 (Jun 19, 2014)

I currently work for them (and have for two years). It is my only coding job so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I have really enjoyed working for them.  There are a lot of opportunities for additional work if you want it and I felt their training process was more than adequate as a new coder.


----------



## codeds07 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the info Longeliner31, I am eager to start with them and can't wait!


----------



## aarthys11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi:

I am a recent CPC-A.  I also volunteer at a local hospital in the billing department for the past two years.  I am interested in applying for a coder position in T-systems.  Are they still hiring?  Please let me know.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tdick (Jun 28, 2014)

I work for T-System full time and we are always looking for coders. They are contract pay per chart positions. You can apply online via their website.


----------

